# I want to cry



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I am a bad mommy and I know it!

monday morning hunter went to the vet to get his eye looked at and to get a booster and heartworm test. that night as i was trying to put his eye medicine in he ate the cap to the medicine. i had put it on the bed and i guess it rolled too close to his treat and he gobbled them both up.

we watched him all day tuesday and he appeared fine - regular hunger and regular bowel movements. then all h-e-double hockey sticks broke out. wednesday morning he vomitted when he woke up. we werent alarmed because he has often had that reaction within 48 hours of a booster - the rest of the day he was fine - regular eating, regular bowels. so we stopped the eye medication wondering if that might have something to do with it since he has never had it before and it was an antibacterial thing.

thursday morning he wokeup and vomited, again all day regular bowels and regular hunger and level of activity. again we figured we would wait and see because everything else was normal but we figured we would call the vet in the morning. 

called the vet this morning since hunter vomitted again this morning and refused to go to the bathroom. vet is admitting him because they are concerned about the cap and that he is vomiting. 

normally i would have brought him right in but there have been so many 'extra' factors this week such as a HUGE increase in our heat (from 55 degrees to 80 degrees overnight); the pollen has come out in full force (he does have allergies); he had to get the booster; he got blood drawn; and had his eye flushed and then we were adding medications to him. so with all these things I didn't want to be overreacting.

now - i feel terrible and am so upset with myself that i really want to cry. i cancelled my afternoon appointments but cant get away from work for a few hours because of the holiday weekend. hubby is upset with me and i am upset with myself. im a bad mommy today :bysmilie:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Erin, you are not a bad Mommy for all the reasons you quoted and more. Poor little Hunter. I will be praying hard all is ok. I hope he passes that cap. Did you keep an eye on his BMs to see if it came out before you brought him to the vet? Please keep us posted on him. rayer: rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Please dont think you are a horrible Mommy to Hunter. :hugging: You are a wonderful Mommy to him. Accidents happen and it could be one of many things that could be causing him to vomit. I will keep him in my prayers that all is well and that there is no issue caused by the cap. Did you happen to see if possibly he passed the cap when he did go to the bathroom? How big was it? Again, you are not a bad Mommy. This could of happened to any one of us. :hugging:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

oh no, poor Hunter. At least this is something they have seen before (eating things they shouldn't ) and he is at the vet's where they can watch him constantly. I will be thinking about him. And like the others said, these things happen, don't be too hard on yourself.


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

You are not a bad mom...accidents happen...You and Hunter will be in my prayers :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## cuevasfam (Jul 13, 2008)

It was an accident - plain and simple - that doesn't make you a bad mommy and shame on hubby for not being more understanding.... I know you are a great mommy - it was just an accident.

We will send lots of prayers for sweet little nose Hunter. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Roxie and Ruby say ".... get to fweeling better Hunter..."


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

Please do not beat yourself up things happen so fast and we try our best -- it could be any number of things - keep us posted and we are here for you


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

To the best of my knowledge he did not pass the cap. I checked all his poops that I could (hubby swears he checked the ones that occured when I wasn't home) and no cap. No call from hubby yet (he was taking Hunter to the vet).

Thank you for all your support. I really feel like a bad mommy even though in my heart I know that I am not. I know you are right, accidents do happen, that's why they are called accidents. But, I just know this one could have been prevented if I had put the cap on the nightstand like I usually would. I think that's the part that bothers me the most.


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

are they doing an xray?

I know the feeling I wish i would have been in room when dd jumped off doggie stairs and hurt herself and many other little things like not giving treats and dex almost dying of pancreatitis but once you know better you do better and this could be completely unrelated so hang in there 



QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 22 2009, 10:42 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779651


> To the best of my knowledge he did not pass the cap. I checked all his poops that I could (hubby swears he checked the ones that occured when I wasn't home) and no cap. No call from hubby yet (he was taking Hunter to the vet).
> 
> Thank you for all your support. I really feel like a bad mommy even though in my heart I know that I am not. I know you are right, accidents do happen, that's why they are called accidents. But, I just know this one could have been prevented if I had put the cap on the nightstand like I usually would. I think that's the part that bothers me the most.[/B]


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

did he just get booster or did he get a bordatella shot as my parents dog vomitted alot after bordatella shot and got a viral infection


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Erin, don't beat yourself up. These guys are quick and accidents happen. I just pray that Hunter will be okay. Keep us posted, okay?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Vet just called me. This is why I love my vet. Even though hubby dropped him off and signed all the paperwork - my vet calls me to let me know what's going on. They are going to give him some fluids because with the vomiting they were worried about slight dehydration. Then they are going to draw blood and run tests to make sure that nothing is out of the ordinary there (from booster, etc). Then they will do xrays to check for the cap. Vet thinks it would have been passed and we might have missed it between the two of us since it was so small (it was the cap to eye ointment so it was a pretty small cap. No longer than a chewy buddy bisquit and no rounder than the end of a regular pencil point. just about the same size as a lot of his treats.

they will have him for about 4 hours. I am rushing to get out of work early to be able to go pick him up when he's ready.

oh, it was a lyme disease booster that he has now had 2x while in our care and 1x while at the shelter. Only had a reaction to it once. Most of the time his reactions are to the one that was mentioned that he will need in the winter - we keep that one really far away from anything else and not during the spring/summer because of allergies and heat.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

Things are looking brighter...that's great !


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

He's going to be fine and back home with you soon. You're a great mommy because you got him to the vet so he can get all better.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's great that things are getting better! Don't beat yourself up, I'm sure Hunter thinks you are the best mommy in the world!!! 

Plus, I'm no stranger to mistakes and accidents myself. We all make them, no matter what we say.


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

aww don't blame yourself. you're a great mom to hunter and accidents do happen. they're also very quick! 

hopefully everything gets better, and hunter is back to normal soon!


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, you are just the best Mommy~~~

Things happen, even though we try our best!!! I hope he has passed the cap and is out of there this afternoon!!! Enjoy your Memorial Day Week-end!!!!


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm so sorry Erin. I hope Hunter will be all better soon. Of course you're not a bad mommy. I think we all feel like bad mommies when something happens to our little ones,just because we love them so much.Boo swallowed one of my earrings once,I felt totally unfit for leaving them on the sofa end table. Hubby felt awful for putting him on the sofa & not realizing that my earrings were laying within reach. We blamed each other :brownbag: though.I had to go on poop patrol & everything turned out ok,in the end. The earring came out from Boos end too,rearend that is. Hugs to you & sweet Hunter,hope he's back home soon & a prayer that he'll be fine. rayer:


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Awntie Erin:

You are not a bad mommy. Sometimes us widdle kiddles get into things we shouldn't. Hunter knows you wuv him berry berry much and he reawwy didn't mean to eat the cap. It just wooked wike a tweat!.

We hope Hunter gets better weal qwick!

Hugs!

Tessa and Sweetness


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Erin :grouphug: If I could be half as good a Mommy as you, my babies would be oh so lucky!!!

Now stop that bad Mommy talk...ok? I have you all in my prayers and thoughts.

Love ya Erin and Hunter too :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Oh Erin, things happen so fast! Ozzy ate his hair rubber band, blue fuzzy one, we had to check poo's for two days before it turned up.

Keep us posted and give Hunter a huge hug for all of us.

Marsha


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

We all know you are the best mommy ever! Hunter doesn't want you to feel guilty!!

At least it was a cap and not your engagement ring...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (maggieh @ May 22 2009, 12:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779686


> Awntie Erin:
> 
> You are not a bad mommy. Sometimes us widdle kiddles get into things we shouldn't. Hunter knows you wuv him berry berry much and he reawwy didn't mean to eat the cap. It just wooked wike a tweat!.
> 
> ...



Awww, thank you Tessa and Sweetness, you make me feel a lot better. I am not mad at Hunter, I know that babies sometimes get confused about things. I hope the two of you have a very nice long weekend!


QUOTE (Allheart @ May 22 2009, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779691


> Erin :grouphug: If I could be half as good a Mommy as you, my babies would be oh so lucky!!!
> 
> Now stop that bad Mommy talk...ok? I have you all in my prayers and thoughts.
> 
> Love ya Erin and Hunter too :grouphug:[/B]


Christine, you ARE a great mommy to Miss Mia and Little Leo (who isn't so little anymore!). I have stopped the bad mommy talk thanks to all the support I have gotten here. I really am feeling much better about things. But I won't be 100% till Hunter is back home with us.


QUOTE (princessre @ May 22 2009, 01:41 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779708


> We all know you are the best mommy ever! Hunter doesn't want you to feel guilty!!
> 
> At least it was a cap and not your engagement ring...[/B]


Oh gosh - I can only imagine what a ring would do to his poor little insides! I keep my precious jewels always on my dresser thank goodness. The only reason I am really good at that is being the oldest of so many kids if your stuff wasn't put away SOMEONE was bound to get into it. Apparently, its a habit that suck!

**** No news from the vet yet. I am giving in another 30 minutes and then I am calling because Hunter will have been there for 3 hours and they should know something by then! There is no way my baby is staying there over the holiday weekend!


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

Aw, you are an excellent mommy. Everyone knows that. :grouphug:

Hugs to you and Hunter. I hope he'll be back to his sweet old self real soon. rayer: 

Update us when you can!


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Erin don't beat yourself up these things happen, i know mine are like little hoover vaccum cleaners. I'm keeping Hunter in my prayers. Please update when you can. :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug:


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

Oh, you're a good mommy,Erin they are so quick and accidents happen.


----------



## Toby's Mom (May 7, 2004)

Awww...I am just seeing this thread now. I am praying for little Hunter and don't beat yourself up--it happens. :grouphug:


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

Erin, you love Hunter and you are doing your best for him. I'm going to 
send him lots of prayers and energy and you, too. Please don't beat 
yourself up--that won't help at all. It sounds like you were monitoring him
and paying attention to everything that you could have. You are
a great mom to him. Please keep us posted...


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Erin he'll be ok :hugging: Matilda ate one of my earplugs a few years ago, I felt like a horrible mommy. These little white fluffy's are fast. I'll be watching for a update


----------



## rosietoby (Mar 27, 2008)

I hope Hunter feels better soon! That cap seems so small so I doubt that could be causing the problem. I can't believe he ate it!
Hang in there.


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

Hunter knows you are a sweet and loving mommy and just thought he was getting another treat.
Accidents happen, Hunter is probably in better shape now than you are. I will keep your little
Hunter in my prayers.

Have a safe and Happy Memorial Day,
Lucy


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

Oh, Erin, you are most certainly *not* a bad mommy! As everyone else has said, accidents happen, and it wasn't your fault. Hopefully he did pass it like your vet thinks, and it just wasn't seen. I know what poop patrol is like...I've been there a few times myself! These little rascals can get themselves into trouble so fast! 

I'm praying for Hunter that everything will be OK. rayer: rayer: rayer: 

Big hugs for you both. :heart: :grouphug: :heart:


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I hope Hunter is home soon and feeling better. Don't feel bad Erin, I'm sure Hunter will be fine.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Checking for an update on Hunter.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Erin, stuff happens. Believe me! As careful as we try to be, stuff still happens. 

Anyway, I just read the posts and so I guess I'm waiting for an update. I'm sure he'll be fine, but I feel the need to check in anyway....I'll be back.....


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

just checkin in


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

Checking in to see how Hunter is doing. You both have been in my thoughts and prayers all day. {{{{{Hugs}}}}}


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Just wondering... Please give us an update. I hope I haven't missed it.


----------



## angel's mom (Feb 14, 2007)

Still no news???? I was hoping for a happy update.


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

just checking on Hunter.....


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Oh, i hope no news is good news...


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

Hi Erin ... I just found this post. Please don't beat yourself up over this. Thinking about it, I've done this very same thing ... I've just been lucky enough that neither of the Ts went for the cap to the eye drops. 
Praying and sending tons of positive thoughts for sweet baby Hunter. Please update us when you're able. HUGS!

[attachment=52971:get_well...rd_final.JPG]


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just now seeing this thread & checking for an update. I would have thought from the description of the size and shape of the cap, that he would have passed it too and not been overly worried. Hugs to you and hubby and lots of kisses and belly rubs to Hunter. :grouphug:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How is the little guy ?


----------



## harrysmom (Sep 28, 2007)

Erin,

My guys jump after everything I drop... so I can definitely see how this happened. Don't blame
yourself!!! I hope that Hunter will be okay in no time!!!

Keep us updated!

Debbie


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Checking to see how Hunter is.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Checking on how Hunter is doing. I hope he gets well soon!!! :Flowers 2:


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

UPDATE:

We finally have Hunter home with us  He went through so much today. The blood test (CBC-Chem general health profile) revealed that there was no biological reaction to either the booster shot or swallowing the cap; it came back non-revealing. So then they took two x-rays and learned that his colon was distended with feces and there were large amounts of food in his stomach that had not been digested. They then gave him two enema's to induce him to defecate (which he did and the vet proudly told me that it was large, dark, and hard - ewww!). They also gave him some LazAire (which is like a laxative for dogs) to continue the more natural process of going to the bathroom.

This is actually the second time this has happened to Hunter and so we are going to monitor him for a month and then bring him back to the vet and if his stomach feels a little distended then the vet will take more xrays to see what his intestines look like. We also have to give him 1/4 a 10mg pill of pepcid 30 minutes before he eats to help with any acid reflux.

Hunter is VERY messy right now - he has a dirty bottom and face as well as a large bruise on his neck with a little blood (I am assuming this is where they drew blood since they had just used his leg three days ago) so he will not let me take a picture but he wants everyone to know that he is very happy that so many people supported his mommy and were concerned about him. "I wuv my SM aunties so berry much!!!!"

we are now going to head to bed after a very stressful day and hopefully there will be no vomiting tommorrow morning when the sun comes up rayer: . Thank you all again for your concern and support. :wub:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I just saw this post. Hope Hunter's feeling better.


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

That's great that he is okay and hopefully he feels much better from now on.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh, I am so glad he is home with his Mommy and Daddy! Does he drink enough water? Some dogs do not and cause hard stools? Good luck with him and I am so glad he is home!!! :yes: :smootch: :yes:


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

Happy to hear he's home! It has been a trying day for you indeed! :smheat:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

So glad to hear he's back home! You've both had a rough time. I hope his tummy feels better now, and he's much improved by tomorrow. :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm happy to hear that Hunter is back home with mommy and daddy, poor little boy had a rough day. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Tina (Aug 6, 2006)

I am glad to hear Hunter is doing better. Health issues happen, stop beating yourself up over it. Your a good mommy.

Tina


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I'm glad little Hunter is back home & I'm sure he is too. Hope the little guy doesn't have any more problems with his tummy. :grouphug: Feel better soon Hunter.


----------



## elizabeth (Oct 31, 2008)

Just saw this Erin......so glad he is ok! This kind of stuff can be so SCARY!!! If only they could talk!!!!!! (then they wouldn't be so perfect would they? LOL)
Hope he continues to do well
Blessings,
Elizabeth and Bella :smheat:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Yippeee! Hunter is home! :cheer:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Glad to hear Hunter's feeling better!


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

Glad to hear he is feeling better. :thumbsup: Maybe he needs to change his food?


----------



## garrettsmom (May 15, 2006)

Glad to hear Hunter is feeling better!! :biggrin:


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

yeah they always draw blood from jugular as they can get more blood that way - poor guy  maybe you should add a little pumpkin to his diet to help move things as it helps with both diarhea and constipation as it is a natural fiber. Hopefully all will be ok - poor guy - get some rest little hunter you have had a big day and let your mama and daddy rest 


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 22 2009, 09:52 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=779857


> UPDATE:
> 
> We finally have Hunter home with us  He went through so much today. The blood test (CBC-Chem general health profile) revealed that there was no biological reaction to either the booster shot or swallowing the cap; it came back non-revealing. So then they took two x-rays and learned that his colon was distended with feces and there were large amounts of food in his stomach that had not been digested. They then gave him two enema's to induce him to defecate (which he did and the vet proudly told me that it was large, dark, and hard - ewww!). They also gave him some LazAire (which is like a laxative for dogs) to continue the more natural process of going to the bathroom.
> 
> ...


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

Catching up on SM and just reading this..........oh my gosh how hard for you !!

Will keep Hunter and you both in my prayers.

Hugs to you


----------



## joyomom (Jan 13, 2008)

It's so hard sometimes with these little ones!!!!


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so glad Hunter is home with you Erin. Bless his little heart he had quite a day. I'm glad to hear he is feeling better. Poor little guy must be tired and feel yukky being messy and all. All three of you get a good nights' sleep and all of you be better in the AM.
Hunter, I sorwy dat vet did dos tings to yu. I gwad yu feel betta an are home wif your Mommy & Daddy. Kisses an a git well hug.
Luv, Dixie
[attachment=52979:Hope_You...ing_Soon.jpeg]


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

Erin, i have just seen your post. I hope Hunter is doing better. Poor baby. Don't be so hard on yourself. I caught Brie eating one of her hair clips the other day. They are always eating strange things. :grouphug:


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Ozzy takes the "Lax'aire" all the time. He licks his hair and grooms his brothers so he get constipated from hair balls! It is great stuff, does not give him diarrhea just makes it easy for him to "go".
Maybe your Vet can recommend a different food also.

So glad Hunter is home!!!!

Hug your baby Erin, you are a good mom!!!!!


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Ahhh poor little Hunter.... and poor you!! You've both had a stressful time! I agree about talking to the vet about adding fiber to Hunter's diet ( pumpkin usually works great) . Sometimes adding a bit of broth to the water bowl will entice them to drink more which in turn helps to soften stools.
Did the cap ever get 'discovered'?
Praying today Hunter feels better!


----------



## kathym (Aug 5, 2006)

I am so happy to hear Hunter is doing better.At least they got the blockage out.I was wondering i had to stop Baci from eating Flossies and other things like that because every time i did he would get constipated then i would give him Olive Oil to loosen things up a bit.
Did your Vet say anything about food or chewies of any kind ?


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

Good news - hope you all had a restful night.


----------



## phesty (May 30, 2006)

I'm glad to hear that Hunter is feeling better and is back home with you guys. 
:chili: :chili: :chili: :chili: :chili:


----------



## PuttiePie (Nov 22, 2006)

:smheat: So glad Hunter is okay!! I missed this thread somehow, I am sorry I did not reply sooner. x0x00x N


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I'm so glad that little man is feeling better... Praying a speedy recovery for BOTH of you.


xoxo


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

How is hunter this morning?


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

So glad to hear that Hunter is OK and you can have the weekend to spend time with him. Hugs to Hunter from Jodi and me. :grouphug:


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

Erin, how is Hunter this morning?? Just as importantly, how are YOU and hubby?

Did the vet talk about anything you should try/do differently during the next month when you will be 'monitoring' Hunter?
-diet?
-exercise?
-other possible meds?

did he say that Hunter's intestine is kinked or twisted or exactly what the cause of the hardened stool was?

I know I'm asking a lot of questions, but I am very interested to learn more, so as much as you wish to share, I'd love to read.

I hope you all had a good night's sleep. Like others, I'll be watching for updates.


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

Oh, I just saw this post just now! So glad Hunter is doing better but also would love to see an update on him today. This just goes to show how FAST they are and DETERMINED they can be doesn't it? I find I have to watch my two constantly. All our babies are so precious to us. Licks to Hunter from Maggie Bella and Trixie Rose. :wub:


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Just checking in. Glad Hunter got to come home last night. Hoping you had a very restful & peaceful evening and morning!

Give that sweet boy some extra snuggles from me, will ya?


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Thank you all for your concern  Hunter is doing as well as can be expected this morning. He had a few little accidents last night so WE didn't get much sleep and our bedding is currently in the washing machine (I will spare you the details but I felt like perhaps we can name our house casa de caca dos). We took our regular walk this morning and there was a lot of attempting to have a bowel movement and some success. Right now I am cleaning the kitchen/dinning room and is sleeping in his bed on the threshhold between both rooms. 

The doctor said it wasn't his food since we have had this problem before (3 times to be exact) and each time the food has been changed so he said that since this food works for his allergies to leave it alone. We also brought in a list of his treats and were told they were fine as well. I have a doggie cookbook and so we found a few recipies that we can use to help with gas/digestion (Edie - it's the one I gave you for Malty) so I will be making a large batch and freezing some. 

Hunter's colon and intestines were just distended, they were not torn or crooked or doing anything else to cause concern - just full! So, we are going to probably do an x-ray in a few weeks to see how things are looking. 

We want to add pumpkin but we are not in an area where we can find it. I even have gone to whole foods and they said that even for them it's a seasonal product so we will be buying some at the end of the summer and freezing it into ice cube trays. I think we really just have to help Hunter concentrate on the task at hand when he is out doing his business and not allow him to rush through the process. 

I chatted with the doctor this morning because he called to see how our night went and we told him. He said to lay low this weekend because they gave him A LOT of liquid in the enemas to really help flush him out so he will probably be uncomfortable for most of the weekend. We wanted to take a nice drive on Monday since Hubby is working all weekend so hopefully he feels a better by then.

Thank you again for all your thoughts and questions and concerns - Hunter, Hubby, and I all appreciate having such wonderful friends. I will update again tonight.

xoxo Erin and Hunter


----------



## dwerten (Oct 6, 2007)

we have the canned organic pumpkin at wholefoods it is by the pumpkin pie - were they talking about fresh pumpkin maybe as they carry the canned year round? if no i can ship it to you if you want 


QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ May 23 2009, 11:48 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780017


> Thank you all for your concern  Hunter is doing as well as can be expected this morning. He had a few little accidents last night so WE didn't get much sleep and our bedding is currently in the washing machine (I will spare you the details but I felt like perhaps we can name our house casa de caca dos). We took our regular walk this morning and there was a lot of attempting to have a bowel movement and some success. Right now I am cleaning the kitchen/dinning room and is sleeping in his bed on the threshhold between both rooms.
> 
> The doctor said it wasn't his food since we have had this problem before (3 times to be exact) and each time the food has been changed so he said that since this food works for his allergies to leave it alone. We also brought in a list of his treats and were told they were fine as well. I have a doggie cookbook and so we found a few recipies that we can use to help with gas/digestion (Edie - it's the one I gave you for Malty) so I will be making a large batch and freezing some.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

> we have the canned organic pumpkin at wholefoods it is by the pumpkin pie - were they talking about fresh pumpkin maybe as they carry the canned year round? if no i can ship it to you if you want
> 
> I was planning on going back to whole foods tonight or tommorrow to get some organic and local ingrediants to make Hunter's treats - I will check the aisle again. Perhaps there was a communication issue! Thanks for telling me


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

Oh my, I'm just on seeing this thread! I'm glad Hunter is doing better and is at home with his mommy and daddy!!! I'm so sorry that he isn't feeling well!!! You are an awesome mommy to Hunter, Erin!!! :hugging: Please don't be so hard on yourself!!! Hugs and lots of good thought and prayers for you and sweet Hunter!!!! rayer: :grouphug: 

I can ship you some organic pumpkin for Hunter, if your whole foods doesn't carry it! Let me know!!! :hugging:


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Erin, I'm sure even up in Maine you can find canned pumpkin at your grocery store. It's the 100% pure pumpkin, not the pie filling you want. Canned foods have a long shelf life so it wouldn't have to be frozen.

[attachment=52985:libbys_pumpkin.jpg]

I wonder if Hunter could have megacolon? My sister had a cat with that problem.

Here's an excellent article for you:

http://www.marvistavet.com/html/body_const..._megacolon.html


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LadysMom @ May 23 2009, 12:36 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=780033


> Erin, I'm sure even up in Maine you can find canned pumpkin at your grocery store. It's the 100% pure pumpkin, not the pie filling you want. Canned foods have a long shelf life so it wouldn't have to be frozen.
> 
> [attachment=52985:libbys_pumpkin.jpg]
> 
> ...


Our grocery stores are actually pretty small compared to other areas because of our populations in certain areas - they don't even carry canned pumpkin for pumpkin pies all year! But, my whole foods (which is an hour away) said that they have had three requests for the canned pumpkin so they are going to order a case from the supplier and reserve part of each case for each person that has called before and for me! It should take up to two weeks but then it will be here (according to the bulk order guy). Thank you for the photo though! I will read the article later tonight.


----------



## ckim111 (Dec 17, 2008)

Glad to hear Hunter is much better!!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm glad Hunter is better today.


----------



## KAG (Jun 1, 2006)

So happy for you, Erin. Thank God your little beauty will be a-ok. Poor little Hunter, get well soon baby.
xoxoxo


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Erin I am sorry that I missed this thread, but I am happy to see that Hunter is feeling a little better and hopefully on the mend. Sending lots of hugs, prayers and warm wishes Hunter's way for a speedy recovery.


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

Oh my, I'm so glad Hunter's doing better today :smheat: and hope he continues to improve :grouphug:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm glad to hear that Hunter is doing well. 
I know here lately we have been having trouble finding the canned pumpkin. I like to keep it on hand in case i need it for the kids and my husband went to 3 stores and everyone was out. I usually don't have any problem finding it. :bysmilie:


----------



## nonesuchandnadu (Mar 4, 2007)

If you can't find it at the grocery store, you can get it on amazon.com. There's even a merchant who sells pet-specific canned pumpkin. Just go to amazon.com and type "canned pumpkin" in the search box. (Can you tell I get lots of stuff from amazon? LOL!)


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Erin, I can probably get that pumpkin at our grocery store, if you want i'll check and send it to you in the mail. Let me know!


----------



## dkolack (Nov 24, 2008)

I'm so glad that Hunter (and you guys!) are okay. Give him some hugs from Queso.


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I am happy that Hunter is doing a bit better. I hope he has continued to improve.


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

Erin I'm so sorry to be seeing this now....I really didn't get on SM much this weekend. Thank goodness Hunter is feeling better. I can only imagine how scared and worried you must have been. Please give your sweetie extra hugs!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Hope Hunter is doing better today! :grouphug: Sorry i didnt post earlier... its been a long weekend. :smheat: Keep us updated... I'm prayin for the little guy to get back to his old self rayer:


----------



## drclee (Jul 16, 2008)

Poor Hunter! I hope he's feeling much better today. rayer:


----------



## misti9er (Mar 24, 2009)

You are a great mommy. Something like that happened to Jasper and I felt horrible. He ate some small beads out of this toy my daugheter bought for him. I didnt know he chewed a tiny hole through it... but he did and ate the beads! I waited to see if he would dispose of them in his bowel movement and then a few hours later he was not feeling well and a took him for a walk knowing that usually gets his bowels going and it workds he had a bowel movement and out some of them came lol then an hour later he still wasnt acting quite himself so I took him for another walk.. after giving him 2 buddy biscuits which for some reason gives him the poops.. and he pooped the rest out. What a stressful day! Your not a bad mom your an amazing mom, accidents happen.


----------



## lottapaws (Mar 29, 2006)

Glad to hear Hunter is doing better and hope by today, you have nothing but good news!!! Continuing to send rayer: prayers for your Hunter. rayer: rayer: rayer:


----------

